# Chromebook advice



## cookiemonster (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi thinking of getting my grand daughter a Chromebook for Christmas as she uses one at school as I have no idea about them any advice would be appreciated


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 9, 2021)

As far as I know... Chromebooks are basically touchscreen now but they are good for any thing except gaming and video editing as far as I know. I owned one earlier before touchscreens took over and I enjoyed my chromebook. Was the Asus C201 I think. Chromebooks are good for battery life as well


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 10, 2021)

Based on three different schools, 3 different school systems, and two different states, they all had one thing in common: kids were not allowed to use their own Chromebook for schoolwork if they need to use Chromebooks for classwork or homework.  The school system has installed software for test-taking, classroom notes, and school lecture material to name a few things.  Besides all of the locked-down anticheat and kid friendly prohibitions.

While you may have excellent intentions, let the idea go.  I think it would cause waaay more problems than its worth.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 10, 2021)

The thing here in Alabama South Blandwin kids are allowed to bring home there chromebooks and the one thing I *Would do is block youtube. Youtube destroys a kids mind. At least make where most content is blocked like I don't think that's possible


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you I have decided against it.


----------



## Metroid (Dec 10, 2021)

I have a question about this too, is 4gb ddr4 memory enough for a chromebook? I have never had a chromebook before and I'm thinking about buying a cheap one, around 250 usd for a 4gb.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 10, 2021)

4GB yes. Mine had only 2GB and things was fast


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 25, 2022)

Depends on the model but yes any chromebook will do. Now I know some have touchscreen which is say important nowadays


----------

